# سفرة عشاء للضيوف فخمه جدا وتصميم خاص وشغل يدوي كامل



## مسوقة26 (7 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سفرة عشاء للضيوف فخمه جدا وتصميم خاص وشغل يدوي كامل​














مميزاتها:

مصنوعه من الجلد القوي المستخدم في تنجيد الكنب لايتقطع ولا يتغير لونه​
سهلة التنظيف لانها من الجلد يعني تقدري تمسحيها بالماء والصابون​
تصميم راقي وجديد ومافي مثلها في السوق ابدا​
تقدري تغيري اللون والمقاسات وتختاري الزخرفه اللي تعجبك ولو عندك صورة زخارف اسويها لك​
معاها ملحقاتها اللي هي جيوب من نفس الخامات تحطي فيها الملاعق والشوك وعددها حسب طول السفره​
ممكن اسويها متر في متر وتصير سفره للقهوه ويجي معاها مفرش للصينيه عليه نفس الزخرفه.​
نجي الحين للصور











اللون بني محروق والزخارف لونها ذهبي 
مقاسها مترين وعرضها متر و10 سم 
تكفي تقريبا 10 اشخاص
والمقاس انتي تحدديه
الصور ظالمتها جدا اللون الذهبي لامع وفخم

















هذي الجيوب للملاعق حسب حجم السفره مع المترين تجي 10 حبات





السعر: السفره هذي مع 10 جيوب سعرها 250 ريال
تقدري تزيدي الطول حسب طلبك


هذي سفره صغيره تكفي ل5 او 6 اشخاص
مقاسها متر في متر و10سم





تنفع لصحن مندي مع شوية مقبلات






السعر لسفرة المندي : 180 ريال
تنفع كمان سفرة قهوه

هذي نقشه ثانيه للسفر الصغيره ماكملتها بس نموذج 




هذا تصميم ثاني دوائر طبعا راح تكون اكبر واكثر حسب حجم السفره





الالوان الموجوده حاليا
البني المحروق والاخضر الزيتي من الجلد الساده
الجلد المنقوش فيه الوان كثيره



الموديل الثاني :

السفر الساده مع الجيوب بدون الزخرفه الذهبيه
خامتها من الجلد المنقوش من نفس لونها والنقش بارز
مثل هذا النوع اللي هو جلد التمساح




او هذا النوع مربعات


​




وفيه الوان كثيره ونقشات مختلفه رائعه

يوجد جلد التمساح باللون الفضي والنحاسي والسكري والابيض والبنفسجي والوان اخرى

سعر السفر الساده مترين مع الجيوب 170ريال

الطلبات على رقم الجوال وفي حالة عدم الرد ترك رساله
التوصيل بالشحن لجميع مناطق المملكه

رقم الجوال 0535587857

لاأحلل ولا أسامح من تاخذ افكاري للاستخدام الشخصي او التجاري
لانها مجهودي وتعبي​


----------

